# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Ascó II registra una parada no programada de su reactor

## sergi1907

La central nuclear de Ascó II ha sufrido una parada no programada del reactor sobre las 13.10 horas, según ha informado la planta al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) siguiendo los procedimientos establecido.

La interrupción se ha producido por un descenso en el nivel de uno de los generadores de vapor, según ha notificado el titular, debido al cierre "no previsto" de una de las válvulas de aislamiento de agua de alimentación principal, ha señalado el CSN y la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellòs (Anav) en sendos comunicados. 

  Los sistemas de seguridad han funcionado "según diseño" y la planta se encuentra en condiciones de parada segura, a la espera de la intervención en el equipo y de realizar los trabajos pertinentes. 

  Una vez completados estos trabajos y comprobado el correcto funcionamiento del sistema, la central volverá a conectarse a la red eléctrica, ha indicado Anav. 

  El suceso no ha supuesto ningún riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente y ha sido clasificado provisionalmente como nivel 0 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (INES).

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...ramada/reactor

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas me parecen a mi las paradas, entre programadas y no programadas, las que tiene Ascó

----------


## perdiguera

Acabo de oirlo en la 1

----------


## sergi1907

> Muchas me parecen a mi las paradas, entre programadas y no programadas, las que tiene Ascó


Demasiadas veces he oído esta misma noticia, pero se supone que está todo controlado.

----------


## jlois

Esperemos que no se tomen medidas de austeridad para subsanar los posibles problemas y ya no tan solo en esta central nuclear , sino en todas las que hay en activo. Como bien dice Sergi, deberíamos suponer que todo se halla bajo control.

----------

